# mon beau



## Mnemosyne

Je sais que l'expression *ma belle *est très courante. Est-ce que l'expression *mon beau *est aussi courante? 

Ou est-ce qu'il y a autre chose qu'on dit aux hommes avec le même sens que *ma belle *pour les femmes?

Quelques contextes:

_Tu vas déjà mieux,* ma belle.*_

_Bonjour, *ma belle!* Est-ce que le sourire est au rendez-vous?_

_Bisous, *ma belle.* A demain._


----------



## XPditif

Pour les mecs ont peu dire "beau gosse", qui a aussi un féminin plus rare "belle gosse".


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci, XPiditif!  _*Mon *beau gosse_?  Ou simplement *beau gosse*?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mnemosyne,

J'ai déjà entendu « mon mignon » dans le même sens... 
(et oui « beau gosse » tout court, ça le fait aussi)


----------



## itka

> J'ai déjà entendu « mon mignon » dans le même sens...
> (et oui « beau gosse » tout court, ça le fait aussi)


_"Mon beau", "Mon mignon"... "Beau gosse_"... Pourquoi est-ce que j'imagine tout ça plus volontiers à Marseille qu'à Paris ?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci, tout le monde!

Et --- est-ce qu'Itka a raison? Ces expressions sont plus courantes à Marseille qu'à Paris?

Mnemosyne


----------



## Mnemosyne

Je pensais que l'expression *ma belle *était très courante, mais quelqu'un sur le Forum a dit que peut-être c'est beaucoup plus courante à Marseille qu'à Paris.

Alors, est-ce que c'est vrai?  Est-ce que l'expression n'est pas vraiment courante au dehors de Marseille?


----------



## charlie16

L'expression est couramment employée partout en France. C'est toutefois un peu familier.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah, merci, Charlie 16.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Huh?  Je sais.  Mais tu ne voudrais pas me faire croire qu'il n'y a aucune différence régionale?


----------



## danae830

"Ma belle" est employé de manière amicale... L'on pourra aisément dire "Tiens ma belle" ou ma toute belle... Une expression affectueuse.

Chez nous... en Provence... cette expression est couramment utilisée au même titre que tiens ma nine/ette ou ninette...


----------



## jetset

Not that much, except accent differences.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci Danae. 

Bien sûr, Jetset, si il y avait une tellement grande différence, on n'appelle plus la langue le français, non?

Mais j'ai entendu sur ce Forum qu'il y a de petites différences dans la langue dans toute la France.


----------



## Karine942

Oui il y a sans aucun doute des différences entre les régions, tous ont plus ou moins un patois local. Et du coup chaque région a des mots ou expressions propres.

"Ma belle" est utilisé (vers chez moi c'est à dire pas Marseille) pour parler à sa femme, sa copine, sa fille, et aux bonnes amies. Mais surtout pas à des filles que l'on ne connait pas, ça passerait pour très familier, limite vulgaire, et peu de filles apprécient ;D


----------



## danae830

Mnemosyne said:


> Merci Danae.
> 
> Bien sûr, Jetset, si il y avait une tellement grande différence, on n'appelle plus la langue le français, non?
> 
> Mais j'ai entendu sur ce Forum qu'il y a de petites différences dans la langue dans toute la France.



L'on parlera plutôt de parler Marseillais qui diffère du parler Niçois ou encore du parler Breton... etc... avec les accents en prime !!!

Chaque région a ses expressions... et sans elles... nos régions seraient bien tristes... Pour ex. être cafi de monde : noir de monde... (Marseille) ; une estrasse : une serpillère.... Dans la région de Toulouse... "se rêcher" : tomber... 

voili... voilou...


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci Karine et Danae, c'est utile, ça!

Et merci, Jetset, je ne savais pas que les différences principales entre les régions étaient les accents.  Mais au dehors de ça, je ne connais pas ces grandes différences dont tu parles.  Quelles grandes différences?  Le français est le français, bien sûr.  C'est pas l'anglais ou l'italien.


----------



## itka

Est-ce que vraiment je rêve ?
Si j'imagine une commerçante, par exemple, dire "Ma Belle" pourquoi est-ce que je l'entends obstinément avec un accent du midi ? (et que dire de "Ma Nine, ma Ninette ! )
Avez-vous jamais entendu ça à Paris ?

Mais dans l'autre post, il était question du "Beau Gosse" et je l'imagine encore moins associé à un accent pointu (je précise : du Nord, au-dessus de Lyon pour les étrangers).


----------



## Karine942

Ben je sais pas, je suis du "Nord" pour toi puisque de St Etienne/Lyon. Et si on me dit "Ma belle" je ne vais pas aimer, même venant de mon copain ça fait un peu irrespectueux. Et si je lui dit "Beau gosse", il va penser que je me moque de lui (et il aura pas tord).


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ha ha ha ha, vraiment, Karine?  Intéressant!


----------



## Karine942

Oui  Comme quoi une simple expression peut changer suivant les régions !


----------



## danae830

itka said:


> Est-ce que vraiment je rêve ?
> Si j'imagine une commerçante, par exemple, dire "Ma Belle" pourquoi est-ce que je l'entends obstinément avec un accent du midi ? (et que dire de "Ma Nine, ma Ninette ! )
> Avez-vous jamais entendu ça à Paris ?
> 
> Mais dans l'autre post, il était question du "Beau Gosse" et je l'imagine encore moins associé à un accent pointu (je précise : du Nord, au-dessus de Lyon pour les étrangers).



Les expressions suivantes sont courantes... et très amicales... 

"Bonjour fille, nine.. Bé ma belle... t'es déjà là... et j'en passe... Ma belle peut très bien être remplacée par "bichette" !!!!


----------



## Karine942

Ah tiens "Bichette" chez moi ne signifie pas du tout ça  Mais plutot "oh la pauvre"...


----------



## Mnemosyne

Wow...!

Il faut que j'aie un dico régional.


----------



## danae830

Karine942 said:


> Ah tiens "Bichette" chez moi ne signifie pas du tout ça  Mais plutot "oh la pauvre"...



Comme quoi d'une région à une autre... Au boulot par ex. bien souvent c'est "Bonjour bichette" ou "ma belle"... Ou on entendra... "Oui bichette..." !!!


----------



## Karine942

Disons que certaines expressions sont à éviter si tu ne sais pas trop comment cela peut être interprété...


----------



## itka

> "Bonjour fille, nine.. Bé ma belle... t'es déjà là... et j'en passe... Ma belle peut très bien être remplacée par "bichette" !!!!


Mais oui, Danaé, c'est ce que je disais... Rien qu'à te lire, j'entends l'accent marseillais !


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ha ha ha.... Moi, je ne vais absolument pas utiliser "ma belle" d'ici des ans!!!


----------



## itka

Mnémosyne, tu as raison. Ce n'est pas une expression à utiliser.
Il suffit de la comprendre, c'est à dire savoir que, dans le sud, (j'y tiens) ces mots peuvent se dire sans aucune ambiguité, très gentiment, pour marquer la sympathie, c'est tout.

Sinon, tu as raison, le français est le français . Partout en France et même partout dans le monde. Les différences sont minimes. 
Les accents sont différents, on se reconnaît d'une région à l'autre, comme on distingue l'accent du français africain de l'accent belge ou suisse (ou breton ou alsacien,...) Cependant ces différences n'entravent jamais l'intercompréhension.
Les différences lexicales portent sur quelques dizaines de mots ou expressions (un peu plus avec les Québécois) qu'on n'emploie pas tous les jours. 
Dans la pratique, aucun problème de compréhension !


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci, Itka, c'est très clair et utile, ce que tu as dit.

Qu'est-ce qui est parfois possible au contexte amical et autrement jamais, Jetset?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mnemosyne,



itka said:


> [...] Il suffit de la comprendre, c'est à dire savoir que, dans le sud, (j'y tiens) ces mots peuvent se dire sans aucune ambiguité, très gentiment, pour marquer la sympathie, c'est tout. [...]


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec itka et danae830. La grosse différence, c'est qu'ici à Marseille, un boulanger peut me demander « alors ma belle, qu'est-ce que je vous sers ? » (oui, ce n'est pas incompatible avec le vouvoiement !) sans que je trouve ça trop familier et encore moins grossier ou irrespectueux !


----------



## Mnemosyne

Pardon, Karine.  J'ai pas compris ou l'un ou l'autre de tes messages.  Ce que j'ai compris est que, dans ce dernier message, tu dis qu'_à Marseille, un boulanger peut te dire *ma belle*, et c'est pas irrespectueux.  
_
Mais tu as dit avant:
_Et si on me dit *"Ma belle"* je ne vais pas aimer, même venant de mon copain ça fait un peu irrespectueux. Et si je lui dit "Beau gosse", il va penser que je me moque de lui (et il aura pas tord).
_J'ai pensé que ça veut dire qu'on trouve l'expression *ma belle *un peu condescendante, et donc un peu injurieuse.  

Alors, quel message est-ce que je n'ai pas vraiment compris?


----------



## itka

Karine viendra sûrement te répondre, mais je comprends bien ce qu'elle veut dire (enfin, je crois )
Si son copain lui dit "ma Belle" c'est un peu vulgaire, un peu vexant, un peu banal. Ça ne convient pas au discours d'un amoureux ! (il lui parle comme s'il était son boulanger )
Par contre, si son boulanger lui dit ça, c'est simplement gentil et ça mérite un sourire en réponse.


----------



## Mnemosyne

itka said:


> Karine viendra sûrement te répondre, mais je comprends bien ce qu'elle veut dire (enfin, je crois )
> Si son copain lui dit "ma Belle" c'est un peu vulgaire, un peu vexant, un peu banal. Ça ne convient pas au discours d'un amoureux ! (il lui parle comme s'il était son boulanger )
> Par contre, si son boulanger lui dit ça, c'est simplement gentil et ça mérite un sourire en réponse.



Ah, merci Itka.  C'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant.  Mais c'est bizarre, parce que je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une expression qui est gentille avec les connaissances, mais grossière avec des amis!  Je ne peux pas penser d'aucun équivalent en anglais....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Euh... Attention Mnemosyne, il y a deux Karine qui ont répondu dans ce fil !  Une Marseillaise, moi, et une autre non Marseillaise (Lyonnaise, même  ! ). 
Je ne trouverais pas inconvenant du tout que mon copain me dise « Ma belle ». Et mon boulanger peut me dire « Ma belle » autant qu'il veut, je sais bien qu'il ne me drague pas, il veut juste être gentil. 
C'est plus clair maintenant ?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Wow!!!  Deux Karines, c'est assez inattendue, ça!!

Oui, Karine_Fr, c'est beaucoup plus clair.  Merci!

Mnemosyne


----------

